# Acer Aspire 5542G-504G50Mn



## HookahComrade (25. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen PPP 

Ich hätte mal so eine kleine frage und ich wäre dankbar wenn ich eine Antwort kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ein Freund von mir sein Notebook ist geschrottet, deswegen kann er jetzt nicht selbst in Forum schreiben, aber egal bringt es jetzt nicht zur Sache ^^ 

Er ist auf der suche nach einem Notebook ( kein Pc da er halt gern herum " reist " ) 
Ich habe also ihm ein bisshen geholfen zu suchen es sollte möglich ein billiger Preis sein! 

Und ich bin auf dieses Modell gestoßen : 

Acer Aspire 5542G-504G50Mn 

Prozessor 

 Bezeichnung AMD Turion II X2 M500 (2,2 GHz) 
 Taktfrequenz 2x 2200 MHz 
 Level 2 Cache 1x 1024 KB 
 Bustakt 800 MT/s 

Grafikchip 

ATI Mobility Radeon HD4570 / 512 mb 

Arbeitsspeicher 

4096 MB / DDR2-667 

System : Win7 64 Bit 

Er ist sowie ich auch ein Casual Player, sprich auch das er also jetzt keine High End grafik brauch aber WoW soll halt eben schön laufen, ohne ständiges ruckeln usw 

Ich denke er würde reichen um WoW gemütlich zu zocken und auch um manchmal 10 / 25er Raids mitzugehen. 

Aber da ich jetzt keiner bin der sich jetzt super damit auskennt brauch ich ein bisshen hilfe bzw er ^^ ?


----------



## xxhajoxx (25. Februar 2010)

Also für wow reicht der locker aus. 

Was kostet der denn?


----------



## HookahComrade (25. Februar 2010)

569 Euro
danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## xxhajoxx (25. Februar 2010)

Also für den Preis gibts es auch schon bessere Modelle, habe hier mal ein Test dazu gefunden 
http://www.cnet.de/tests/desktop/41523421/testbericht/acer+aspire+5542g+dual_core_cpu+und+radeon_grafik.htm




http://www.notebookcheck.com/ geh mal auf diese Seite und lies dich dort ein bisschen schlau ist sehr informativ, auch was Grafikkarten Benchmarks so ergeben haben. Gerade bei einer Preislage um die 600 kann man auch mal auf Angebote achten und nicht wild drauf los Kaufen. Immer öfter findet man dafür richtige Schmuckstücke


----------



## Resch (25. Februar 2010)

Damit wird WoW ein Krampf. Die 4570 ist eine Office Graka--->wie man so schön sagt: "En absolutes NoGo" ^^ wenn man auch zocken will, eine 4650 sollte schon drinnen sein.
Schau mal nach dem TOSHIBA Satellite L500 mit HD4650. Das kostet 629 und ist deutlich Leistungsstärker.


----------



## Technocrat (25. Februar 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Also für wow reicht der locker aus.


Naja, für WoW reicht fast jede Hardware aus. Er wird aber heftig herunterschrauben müssen und in Dalaran und TW kriegt er trotzdem nicht mehr als 5-8 fps.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Februar 2010)

EDIT:

*dum di dum*

Ich tue mal so, als wäre nichts gewesen...


----------



## Voldemôrd (25. Februar 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ohne die Zusammenstellung angeschaut zu haben... es ist ein Acer Aspire... da gibt es bessere und günstigere Rechner. Das positive an den Aspire-Teilen ist, sie sind relativ klein und passen bequem hinter den Bildschirm.
> 
> Am besten schaust du in die Technik-Abteilung hier... Falathrim und Co. haben da ordentliche Zusammenstellungen und halten die auch auf dem aktuellen Stand.



Aber nicht für Notebooks, denn notebooks kann man nicht zusammenstellen, da muss man oft nehmen was der hersteller einem vorsetzt, aber ein günstigeres raussuchen kann sicher jemand. 

*in die runde schiel*


----------



## Andi111 (25. Februar 2010)

ich könnte dir das Acer Apsire 5740 empfehlen. Hab es vor 2 Wochen im MM gekauft. Hat den i5 430 von intel, eine ATI 5650 und sogar BlueRay Laufwerk. 500GB HD, WIN 7 und 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher. Das ganze für 699€.... zu der Aktion mit dem Gutschein dann sogar für 599€. Leider ist diese Aktion vorbei. Darauf läuft WoW in sehr hohen Einstellung problemlos.  auf auf einem Full HD Display.

Aber Tip dieses Laptop gibt es in sehr verschiedenen Ausstattungen.


----------



## Resch (25. Februar 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Aber nicht für Notebooks, denn notebooks kann man nicht zusammenstellen, da muss man oft nehmen was der hersteller einem vorsetzt, aber ein günstigeres raussuchen kann sicher jemand.
> 
> *in die runde schiel*



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst...was für ein tolles gefühl^^



Resch schrieb:


> Damit wird WoW ein Krampf. Die 4570 ist eine Office Graka--->wie man so schön sagt: "En absolutes NoGo" ^^ wenn man auch zocken will, eine 4650 sollte schon drinnen sein.
> Schau mal nach dem *TOSHIBA Satellite L500 mit HD4650*. Das kostet 629 und ist deutlich Leistungsstärker.




Mit einer 5650 und einem Core i5 wie mein Vorposter schireb bist du natürlich noch besser bedient.



PS: Grad bei notebooksbilliger ein *Packard Bell TJ75[Exklusiv-Angebot] *gefunden für 699. Wenn du die 700 locker hast ists in der Ausstattung einfach nur top.


----------



## Potpotom (25. Februar 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Aber nicht für Notebooks, denn notebooks kann man nicht zusammenstellen, da muss man oft nehmen was der hersteller einem vorsetzt, aber ein günstigeres raussuchen kann sicher jemand.
> 
> *in die runde schiel*


*örks*

Verdammt... da liest man EINMAL den Post nicht und was passiert? Man schreibt totale Gülle. Ich nehms mal raus. *sing*


----------



## _--BlAde--_ (25. Februar 2010)

Andi111 schrieb:


> ich könnte dir das Acer Apsire 5740 empfehlen. Hab es vor 2 Wochen im MM gekauft. Hat den i5 430 von intel, eine ATI 5650 und sogar BlueRay Laufwerk. 500GB HD, WIN 7 und 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher.



hi, hab mir auch diesen laptop gekauft und muss sagen er ist schon nicht schlecht und recht flott, allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit WoW. Habe immer wieder freezes und Grafikfehler.

@Andi111: hast du Probleme mit der Grafik bei Wow? Was für einen Graka Treiber nutzt du? Hatte bis jetzt leider wenig Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen. Einzig die nicht so aktuellen Treiber auf der Acer Seite habe ich gefunden.

@Topic: abgesehen von meinen Problemen mehr als ausreichend für WoW

Gruß


----------



## Nebola (25. Februar 2010)

Habs mal reported 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (25. Februar 2010)

Hab den Thread mal in den richtigen Bereich verschoben.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Februar 2010)

_--BlAde--_ schrieb:


> <br>hi, hab mir auch diesen laptop gekauft und muss sagen er ist schon nicht schlecht und recht flott, allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit WoW. Habe immer wieder freezes und Grafikfehler.
> @Andi111: hast du Probleme mit der Grafik bei Wow? Was für einen Graka Treiber nutzt du? Hatte bis jetzt leider wenig Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen. Einzig die nicht so aktuellen Treiber auf der Acer Seite habe ich gefunden.<br><br>@Topic: abgesehen von meinen Problemen mehr als ausreichend für WoW
> Gruß


Ich hab einen der Vorgänger "Acer Aspire 6930G-584G32MN" und bin sowas von unzufrieden.. WoW geht mit sogut wie null Addons und Grafik ganz unten nicht mal annähernd flüssig. Heilen im Raid kann man vergessen.. Ich werd mir wohl dieses Jahr ein etwas teureres Modell mit einer guten Kühlung (mein alter läuft ständig heiß) einer besseren Soundkarte, mehr Prozessoren und einer besseren GraKa (ebenfalls ständig Grafikfehler) zulegen... *seufz*


----------



## _--BlAde--_ (25. Februar 2010)

zu dem vorgänger kann ich nix sagen, aber der 5740g ist loker für aktuelle games ausreichend. ein test mit anno1404 auf max details läuft flüssig (schätze so um die 40 - 50 fps). auch dirt2 läuft selbst im directx 11 mode ohne probleme.


----------



## Mikolomeus (25. Februar 2010)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich hab einen der Vorgänger "Acer Aspire 6930G-584G32MN" und bin sowas von unzufrieden.. WoW geht mit sogut wie null Addons und Grafik ganz unten nicht mal annähernd flüssig. Heilen im Raid kann man vergessen.. Ich werd mir wohl dieses Jahr ein etwas teureres Modell mit einer guten Kühlung (mein alter läuft ständig heiß) einer besseren Soundkarte, mehr Prozessoren und einer besseren GraKa (ebenfalls ständig Grafikfehler) zulegen... *seufz*


gegen das heiß laufen, gibt kühlplatten, die stellt man unters notebook und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


natürlich darf man das aussaugen vom lüfter und den lüftergittern nicht vergessen, wenn die mal zu sind, bewegt sich die kühlleistung gegen 0.
kann dir das: http://tinyurl.com/ylcpuqq empfehlen, hatte ich selber bei einem 17 Zoll Notebook laufen, und solch eine kühlplatte ist fast pflicht bei notebooks und spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Raven


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. Februar 2010)

Kenne jemanden mit Laptop und ähnlichen Eckdaten: Athlon QL 64, 4 Gig Ram, Radeon 4570 + Vista; In der Preisklasse top: WoW Dalaran bei hohen Details unter der maximalen Auflösung des Bildschirms ca 20 Fps, auch Titan Quest IM und Bioshock getestet; Alles läuft auf hohen Qualitätseinstellungen flüssig und Problemlos. Also so schlecht ist die 4570 gar nicht. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Xelyna (25. Februar 2010)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> gegen das heiß laufen, gibt kühlplatten, die stellt man unters notebook und gut is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh danke für den Tipp, so ein Teil kenn ich gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. Februar 2010)

> Damit wird WoW ein Krampf. Die 4570 ist eine Office Graka--->wie man so schön sagt: "En absolutes NoGo" ^^ wenn man auch zocken will, eine 4650 sollte schon drinnen sein.
> Schau mal nach dem *TOSHIBA Satellite L500 mit HD4650*. Das kostet 629 und ist deutlich Leistungsstärker.
> 
> 
> Mit einer 5650 und einem Core i5 wie mein Vorposter schireb bist du natürlich noch besser bedient.



Bedient ist man mit ner 4570 auch und zwar so das man schnell die Nase voll hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die Raden 4570 sollte von der Leistung zwischen einer Geforce 7600 go und Geforce 7600 go gt liegen.
Mein fast 4 Jahre altes Notebook (möge es in Frieden ruhen) hatte den 7600er Go drin und Warcraft lief vor 2 Jahren damit eher bescheiden.
In den Raids durfte ich die Grafik schon ziemlich runterschrauben und es lief dann eher so bei 20 fps.

Für gute Gamingnotebooks muss man eben auch nen gewissen Preis hinblättern, immerhin ersetzt ein Notebook Standrechner + Monitor und haben ein OS dabei.
Überlegen wir mal wie weit man für 500€ kommt wenn man nen Standrechner + Monitor + OS kaufen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Fazit 4570 Pfui , 4650 so lala.


----------



## Resch (25. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Fazit 4570 Pfui , 4650 so lala.



Hab das Samsung R720 mit P8700 und der 4650 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Hab damit in Dalaranauf Ultra 20+ Fps und in Raids meist so um die 40+. Spiele wie Call of Duty MW 2 laufen auch bei 40+ rum also zum zocken reichlich und genug. Am besten wäre dann ja das PB was ich vorgeschlagen hab mit dem i5 und der 5650. Damit solltest du zurzeit alles mit maßig Details spielen können. Wenn ich überleg das ich für mein vor einem halben Jahr noch 1000 bezahlt habe und man nun wieder für vergleichbares 700 bezahlt ...aber so ist das halt mit der Computertechnik dafür hab ich schon ein halbes Jahr spaß am mobilen Gaming, da ich am Wochenende immer wo anders bin.


----------



## Andi111 (25. Februar 2010)

_--BlAde--_ schrieb:


> hi, hab mir auch diesen laptop gekauft und muss sagen er ist schon nicht schlecht und recht flott, allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit WoW. Habe immer wieder freezes und Grafikfehler.
> 
> @Andi111: hast du Probleme mit der Grafik bei Wow? Was für einen Graka Treiber nutzt du? Hatte bis jetzt leider wenig Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen. Einzig die nicht so aktuellen Treiber auf der Acer Seite habe ich gefunden.
> 
> ...



ich habe mir auf der ati-hp den aktuellen treiber zum acer geholt und bei mir funzt es einwandfrei...


----------

